

The Pitchforks Are Coming… For Us Plutocrats - e12e
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.html

======
webmaven
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7953608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7953608)

